# OpenVPN in jail with IPfailover and IPFW - FreeBSD 11



## bryn1u (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello guys,

I'm reading many posts and tutorials with IPFW and PF related with jail and OpenVPN. I'm totally confused about this 

ifconfig:

```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500  options=4219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWTSO>
   ether 00:25:90:55:fb:de
   hwaddr 00:25:90:55:fb:de
   inet 91.121.78.x netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 91.121.78.x
   inet 79.137.56.x netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 79.137.56.x
   inet 79.137.46.x netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 79.137.46.x
   inet 178.32.60.x netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 178.32.60.x
   inet 188.165.137.x netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 188.165.137.x
```

jail:

```
host.hostname = proton.x.x;
        ip4.addr = 79.137.56.x;
        interface = em0;
```

Jail works great with this IP. Everything works like a charm, all services and etc...
I'm wondering how it will look when I install OpenVPN inside the jail with ipfailover? How should I configure interface because inside jail will create something like tun? Can I just change OpenVPN IP 10.8.0.0 on jail IP? I saw some NAT ways to do this but I have never seen with public IP. I'm using IPFW and still wondering what would be better for this IPFW or PF or doesn't matter?

Someone can give me a few advice how to bite it ? I would be really gratefull.


----------

